# First Image of HD Tivo (was Look Out 921)



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

It's coming to get you. 

http://www.cesweb.org/shared_files/innovations/innovations_2004/2787/mainphoto2787.jpg


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nice pic! It looks much smaller than the 921.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Here is the discussion over at the Tivo Community Forums:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=148525

Mark, feel free to move this to a proper forum if you need to.

Thanks


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Excuse me, but why not just use an appropriate title in the first place? And isn't this a Dish PVR section? Why force everyone who is interested in the 921 but not the HD Tivo to open this thread? Go ahead, criticize me and blast away at me. I really don't care.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

That will be mine!

I wonder though if that's an actual picture of the HD version of the DirecTivo. It looks like it might be a pic of the HDVR2 but doctored.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Jerry G said:


> Why force everyone who is interested in the 921 but not the HD Tivo to open this thread?


You weren't *forced* to open this thread any more than I was :grin:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The thread DEFINITLY should be renamed and moved to DirecTV forums.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

When will it be available? I WANT IT!!!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Chris, the mock up they showed last year (which did not work so they could have mde anything they wanted out of a block of plastic) was also an HDVR2 but that one was painted dark green IIRC so it is very probably real and based on the same size chassis and front panel.

I can definitely see why they changed the name of the HDVR2 though.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> When will it be available? I WANT IT!!!


Supposedly a press conference to be held on Jan 8 at CES (Possible announcement of target date?!)....MSRP $799.00 which isnt bad for a bug free receiver is it?!!


----------



## Tool408 (Dec 8, 2003)

What are the sizes of the hard drives in these two receivers? 
(Tivo vs. DP-921)



http://www.cesweb.org/shared_files/innovations/innovations_2004/2787/mainphoto2787.jpg


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Tool408 said:


> What are the sizes of the hard drives in these two receivers?
> (Tivo vs. DP-921)
> 
> 
> ...


HD DirecTivo will have a 250G HD in it.....though I HAVE heard reports that it will actually be a 300G HD. It will also have 4 separate tuners....2 SAT and 2 OTA.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

The HD Tivo is in Pilot right now. It is due out in production March 1st.

I will have once more turner than the 921.

It is using that same type of chipset so it has the same limitations (no dual output of HD and SD its one or the other).

You can record TWO OTA HD channels where the Dish can only do one. 

The Remote is NOT UHF.

You must have it on the Phone line every night or it wont work.

It is smaller because there is NO internal 2nd UD upgrade option.

Once it is release in production it is expected that Dish will also lower there price to match.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Is there a picture of the back of the unit out yet?

Will this unit be able to record OTA only without a subscription to D*?

Will it have PIP?


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

scottchez said:


> .You must have it on the Phone line every night or it wont work.


I doubt this. Directv will not alienate potential buyers of this unit who have gone to completely wireless phone service. They don't enforce the phone line "requirement" on existing units, and I expect this to continue for HDDirecTiVo users as well.

And on the lack of drive upgrades, I bet the only reason for this is because it will already have 2 drives inside. A single 250 - 300 gig drive would cost much more than a pair of 120 - 160 gig drives, and since keeping costs down is a factor Directv would almost certainly use the available space in the cabinet to house 2 smaller, cheaper drives.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

theratpatrol said:


> Will this unit be able to record OTA only without a subscription to D*?


 Why would Directv make a DVR the doesn't require a subscription to its service but would still record OTA HD ? Puhleeze


----------



## MedMech (Sep 21, 2003)

I want one so bad it's not even funny.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

spanishannouncetable said:


> Why would Directv make a DVR the doesn't require a subscription to its service but would still record OTA HD ? Puhleeze


To suck in unsuspecting people that may upgrade to DirecTV at a later date.


----------

